# Rottweilers in Germany



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi 

We are travelling with our Rotti through France, Belgium and then touring around Southern Germany in the near future. We have been led to believe that we have to muzzle our Rottie when in public places in Germany.

Could anyone confirm whether or not this is correct.

thanks 

John


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

I think you'll find you have to muzzle your rotti in France. Sorry don't know the rules in Germany.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

It might be best to email the german embassy for up to date info, but as I understand it they categorise dogs and rotties are cat 1 which is highest level of dog, and with it comes specific rulings...

we have two dobes, and they are cat 2 which is muzzled in public and leads no longer than 1.2m, never off lead etc etc...

To have the restrictions lifted they have to be character tested for signs of agressions etc by the German Kennel Club.

The rules however only appear to be for residency, and I do remember something about visits of less than 4 weeks....but as I say, might be best to get it direct. I will be checking what rules are for our dobes as we hope to visit friends next year.

Other thing to consider is different states in Germany have different rules. I guess it might be wise to get your rottie used to wearing a muzzle just in case. We have begun the process with our younger dobe, we do it anyhow in case ever needed.


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi

Thanks very much for the replies, I will contact the German Embassy to confirm the situation. 

I wonder if when people do take their dog abroad they check if there are any specific regulations regarding the breed they have, or whether they hope for the best. I prefer myself to be sure of the rules before travelling.

The reason for wondering was when we toured Northern Germany last year without our Rotti, we met two people with campers, with Rotti's, one from the UK, and one from the Netherlands and neither dog had a muzzle, and both were a credit to the breed. We also saw a lady with an invalid scooter, and a Rotti trotting alongside, without a muzzle.

I don't think our Rotti will be concerned about the muzzle, as long as he comes with us, perhaps he will think at last he has some street cred.

John


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As usual it will be us Brits obeying the rules while the rest of Europe ignore them :lol: :lol:


----------

